# احلى مشروع مربح ,,,,



## ذا إيست (4 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*​ 

*لمن يريد او تريد البداية في هذة التجارة المربحة*​ 

*يسرني أن اقدم مخلط دبي *​ 
وهو مناسب جدا للإستخدام في المناسبات ​ 
كالاعراس و الحفلات و للإستعمال الشخصي ​ 
*ومتوفر لدي **بحجم ربع تولة *​*

كما في الصورة :​
*


*

*​ 


*سعر الجملة : 200 ريال للدرزن *​ 
*سعر المفرق : 25 ريال للربع تولة*​ 


*للتواصل : 0563503747*​ 

*لكم التقدير و الإحترام*​


----------

